# Worktable Converted to Hutch



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

@TAH, had an old work table "thing" they didn't want anymore, so I snatched it. Or, rather, hubby snatched it. Because he's stronger than me. I can hardly move the thing, it's so hefty!




I had plans to convert it into a rabbit hutch. Buuuut...I'm horribly incompetent with power tools. So when I say "we", I really mean "he" (hubby) converted the thing for me.




We tore off all the front doors and put a latch on the back door. There's a hole from one side, to the other, along with a ramp so Marshmallow can easily get down. It's not in the picture, but I added a cement block to the right side so he can hop up and down more easily. He was bonking his head on the wire on his journey down...whoops.

There are still a few things to fix...the right side might need a wire bottom if Marshmallow gets any crazy ideas about digging his way to freedom. The ramp needs a few more "stairs" so he doesn't slide down. And there's a big hole in the top that'll need a wire covering. Or maybe I'll talk hubby into making a third story...We'll see. Until then, Marshmallow seems to like it.

He really needed something he could stretch out in. His other cage (a simple 30"x36" wire "box") just wasn't cutting it anymore.

Now I'm wondering what else "we" can convert into rabbit hutches...


----------



## TAH (Aug 1, 2016)

That is super cool. I bet he/marshmallow likes it a bunch.


----------



## TAH (Aug 1, 2016)

What I want to do when we get a rabbit. Hopefully I can get one


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

He seems to. 

Tell everyone, "Thanks!" again for passing along that piece of furniture! 

We've also been letting him free-range a bit in the backyard. He's gotten too big to escape the fence and as long as Eh'bunny is in the rabbit run, he sticks close by!
He's also started following us around when we're outside. Which is cute. Though the dog's tried playing with him...and Marshmallow doesn't want to play!


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

TAH said:


> What I want to do when we get a rabbit. Hopefully I can get one





Ooooh! I like that one!
If you do it, are you
gonna keep it indoors or out? Ours is definitely an outdoor hutch!
Though I still have a dresser I want to convert for Eh'bunny...


----------



## TAH (Aug 1, 2016)

Genipher said:


> Ooooh! I like that one!


x2



Genipher said:


> If you do it, are you
> gonna keep it indoors or out? Ours is definitely an outdoor hutch!


I plan on have it indoors.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 1, 2016)

What kind of rabbit will you get...?


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 1, 2016)

I like that a lot!


----------



## TAH (Aug 1, 2016)

Genipher said:


> What kind of rabbit will you get...?


I would like a lop or a Netherland dwarf.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 2, 2016)

Maybe we should pass Ebony back to y'all to "bunny sit". Maybe you could find a buck for stud...
How long are y'all planning on staying in your current location?


----------



## TAH (Aug 2, 2016)

We are hoping to stay at here for 3 more weeks or so.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 4, 2016)

And then...adventure!

I'll hold on to Ebony then. Besides that, I think she might be nesting. 
sigh.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 4, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> I like that a lot!



Thanks!!
I think hubby and I are a good team. I have the vision and he's got the brawn to make it work!


----------



## TAH (Aug 4, 2016)

Genipher said:


> And then...adventure!


yep


----------

